# كيف تتخلص من القلق؟



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف تتخلص من القلق؟

الإثنين، 27 سبتمبر 2010 - 11:32 





كتب أمين صالح 
أثناء ذهابك لمقابلة للعمل أو عندما تسهر طوال الليل تذاكر أحد المواد الصعبة أو عندما يمرض أحد أقاربك بمرض ما وتلاحظ على نفسك نفس أعراض المرض أو عندما يوبخك أحد رؤوسائك بالعمل تسيطر عليك حالة من القلق والتوتر تحاول أن تتخلص منها بأى طريقة وتتمنى أن يمر عليك الوقت سريعا كى تتخلص من تلك الأزمة، خاصة أن القلق قد يعرضك إلى ما هوا أخطر منه فقد يؤدى بك إلى الاكتئاب أو يكون سببا فى أمراض الضغط والسكر نتيجة العصبيه الزائدة فماذا تفعل كى تتخلص من القلق.

أكدت الدكتورة أميرة بدران أستاذ الطب النفسى لليوم السابع، أن أولى خطوات العلاج النفسى من أمراض القلق والتوتر تتمثل فى معرفة السبب الرئيسى وراء المشكلة هل يأتى من خلال دراستك أو من خلال العمل أو من خلال أحد أقاربك، كما أكدت أن معرفة سبب المشكلة ينتقل بك الى مرحلة أخرى من العلاج قد لا تحتاج فيها الذهاب إلى طبيب نفسى .

وأضافت بدران أن اختيار الوقت المناسب لحل مشكلة القلق يعد من الأساليب الهامة التى تساعد فى علاج القلق ونصحت بأن يتم اختيار وقت يكون فيه الإنسان هادئا ومسترخيا بعيدا عن أى مشكلة تؤرق الحالة النفسية المزاجية للإنسان .

كما أشارت بدران أن هناك بعض التمارين التى تساعد أى فرد على التخلص من القلق الدائم والمستمر ومن هذه التمارين ما يلى:

تمارين الاسترخاء وهى عبارة عن مجموعه من التمارين التى تؤدى لمدة تتراوح ما بين عشر دقائق إلى خمسة عشر دقيقه يوميا حيث يجلس الفرد على أحد الكراسى المريحة ثم يقوم بمد يديه وقدميه إلى الأمام ثم يأخذ نفس عميق من الأنف وبعدها ينتظر لمدة ثوانٍ ثم يقوم باخراج النفس مرة أخرى من فمه.

التدرج الهرمى أو التدرج التخيلى وهو عبارة عن تمثيل الإنسان لنفسه أنه يقوم بوضع نفسه داخل العمل الذى يسبب له القلق مثلا هناك فرد يخشى من صعوبة امتحان أحد المواد فيمثل لنفسه أنه فى داخل اللجنه ثم يقوم بحل الأسئلة الصعبة وينتهى من حل الامتحان ومن ثم تحدث له نوعا من الخبرة التى تبعده عن قلق الامتحان الصعب فيتخلص من هذه المشكلة.

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=283155&


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم ومفيد

مشكور اخي

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مهم ومفيد
> 
> مشكور اخي
> 
> الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


*منتهى الشكر ليكم

سلام ونعمه *


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

تمارين  الاسترخاء وهى عبارة عن مجموعه من التمارين التى تؤدى لمدة تتراوح ما بين  عشر دقائق إلى خمسة عشر دقيقه يوميا حيث يجلس الفرد على أحد الكراسى  المريحة ثم يقوم بمد يديه وقدميه إلى الأمام ثم يأخذ نفس عميق من الأنف  وبعدها ينتظر لمدة ثوانٍ ثم يقوم باخراج النفس مرة أخرى من فمه.


شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تمارين  الاسترخاء وهى عبارة عن مجموعه من التمارين التى تؤدى لمدة تتراوح ما بين  عشر دقائق إلى خمسة عشر دقيقه يوميا حيث يجلس الفرد على أحد الكراسى  المريحة ثم يقوم بمد يديه وقدميه إلى الأمام ثم يأخذ نفس عميق من الأنف  وبعدها ينتظر لمدة ثوانٍ ثم يقوم باخراج النفس مرة أخرى من فمه.
> 
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> ...


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مضوع مهم ورائع*

*شكرا لك استاذي النهيسي*

*ربنا يباركك*

*تحياتي لك* ..​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *مضوع مهم ورائع*
> 
> *شكرا لك استاذي النهيسي*
> 
> ...


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع مهم اوى
حبقى اجربه انى فى لجنة دى
ميرسى لك استاذى 
سلام يسوع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع مهم اوى
> حبقى اجربه انى فى لجنة دى
> ميرسى لك استاذى
> سلام يسوع
> *​


*مرور رائع جدا جدا
شكرااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخي الحبيب النهيسي 
شكراً علي موضوع ( القلق ) كالعادة موضوع شيق ومتكامل 
الرب يرعاك ويباركك
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *أخي الحبيب النهيسي
> شكراً علي موضوع ( القلق ) كالعادة موضوع شيق ومتكامل
> الرب يرعاك ويباركك
> *


شكرا أخى* عادل*
لمروركم الرائع جدا

سلام *الرب يسوع*


----------



## ثائر. (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وعلى المعلومة القييمة الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومه جميله جدا يا النهيسى 
شكرا ليك على المعلومه 
يستحق التقيييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ثائر. قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع وعلى المعلومة القييمة الرب يبارك حياتك ​



شكراجدا جدا
لمروركم الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جميله جدا يا النهيسى
> شكرا ليك على المعلومه
> يستحق التقيييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


*
شكراجدا جدا
لمروركم الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك اخي الغالي على الموضوع القيم 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اشكرك اخي الغالي على الموضوع القيم
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
شكراجدا جدا
لمروركم الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااا ومهم
مرسي ليك استاذي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدااا

 مرور فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يبارككم*​


----------



## happy angel (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع مهم
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تمارين سهلة وبسيطة نجرب للتخلص من الضغوظ والقلق 

مرسى اخى العزيز الرب يباركك ​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> تمارين سهلة وبسيطة نجرب للتخلص من الضغوظ والقلق
> 
> مرسى اخى العزيز الرب يباركك ​


*
شكرا جدا
  مرور  رااائع جداا
سلام الرب يسوع 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكلى هرجع للموضوع ده كتير لانى انسانه قلوقه جدااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع مهم
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكراجدا جدا
لمروركم الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *شكلى هرجع للموضوع ده كتير لانى انسانه قلوقه جدااااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*



شكراجدا جدا
للمرور الغالى جداا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------

